# Xpedo Mountain Force Pedals



## - Jeremy - (Jan 13, 2004)

Someone posted a picture of one of the new Xpedo pedals a few weeks ago. There wasn't much information on it floating around until now. There is a full page ad in the new Mountain Bike.

Here are the details if you don't have a subscription:

"Gram for gram, the new Mountain Force line by Xpedo is the best deal in mountain bike pedals. Engineered to fit any riding style and budget our pedals feature brutally strong construction, Posi-Lock retention system, buttery smooth release, SPD compatibility and are remarkably simple to maintain and rebuild. Stop dreaming and start riding the best selling pedal for 2004. Clip into the moment."

Mountain Force SL/CR: Stainless Body / Cro Moly Spindle - 300g / pair - $79.99 MSRP
Mountain Force MAG/SL: Magnesium Body / Stainless Spindle - 274g / pair - $119.95 MSRP
Mountain Force MAG/TI: Magnesium Body / Titanium Spindle - 220g / pair - $179.95 MSRP
Mountain Force TI/TI: Titanium Body / Titanium Spindle - 198g / pair - $249.95 MSRP

Personally, I think this is great. I've been waiting for a lightweight alternative to 959's. The design looks solid and sexy. Who knows if they actually work well in the real world 

www.airbomb.com has all but the Ti/Ti version for sale. They're selling for a lot less than MSRP, so perhaps we'll be able to buy the Ti/Ti version for ~$199 (or less?). I hope so!

Sorry for the crappy picture... I need to get a scanner 

- Jeremy -


----------



## marco (Jan 15, 2004)

*oops sorry jeremy i just noticed ur post....*



- Jeremy - said:


> Someone posted a picture of one of the new Xpedo pedals a few weeks ago. There wasn't much information on it floating around until now. There is a full page ad in the new Mountain Bike.
> 
> Here are the details if you don't have a subscription:
> 
> ...


i saw it after i posted sorry......


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

I would like ot see some actual weights. The ti/ti version is only 180$ (198g claimed) at Bikeman's and the mag ti's are at 125$. 125$ for a 220g pedal seems to be quite a good deal!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Jan 13, 2004)

The mag / ti would be a great deal, but I'm worried about the durability of Magnesium on a pedal. Fork lowers can get pretty beat up and they don't take nearly the amount of abuse that a pedal does. Personally, I'd have to go for Ti / Ti for rock smashing durability. Then again, spindles can snap, so why couldn't a Ti body?

Anyway... Thanks for the info on bikeman.com. I'll probably order a pair sooner or later 

- Jeremy -


----------



## carlos (Jan 12, 2004)

here in brazil wellgo pedals are very popular, but i never liked its performance, they seems to rusty very easy too.


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

carlos said:


> here in brazil wellgo pedals are very popular, but i never liked its performance, they seems to rusty very easy too.


 What on a ti/ti pedal is gonna rust? I'd imagine the few bolts are stainless or something like that. On a 250$ msrp pedal ya dont use crap parts (well, some companies might *cough* *cough* _cranksbrothers_!)


----------



## carlos (Jan 12, 2004)

no, not these xpedo series, i was talking about the low end version, ,shimano and ritchey clones, like the mag/ti that supergo sells.


----------



## Disaster (Jan 15, 2004)

*Were you referring to these MG-18's????*



carlos said:


> no, not these xpedo series, i was talking about the low end version, ,shimano and ritchey clones, like the mag/ti that supergo sells.


http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product.aspx?i=PE703A00

$30 bucks for the pair. Confirmed weight of 340 grams for them.


----------



## carlos (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah, thats the pedals i was talking about. here they comes in a cheaper version too. the plates and the engage mechanism rust pretty quick, shimano pedals last much more.and the wellgo bearings develope play quickly too.


----------



## Raymo853 (Jan 13, 2004)

Does anyone know if the cleats used with the Xpiedo moutainForce pedals work with the whole 520/540/959/Ritchey V3 family?

For those looking for the best price on the Xpiedo pedals I think Airbome has everyone beat.
http://shop.airbomb.com/site/intro.cfm?PageID=37&SKU=PD4103


----------



## - Jeremy - (Jan 13, 2004)

Raymo853 said:


> Does anyone know if the cleats used with the Xpiedo moutainForce pedals work with the whole 520/540/959/Ritchey V3 family?
> 
> For those looking for the best price on the Xpiedo pedals I think Airbome has everyone beat.
> http://shop.airbomb.com/site/intro.cfm?PageID=37&SKU=PD4103


They're SPD compatible. I think they come with a SH52 or SH51 compatible cleat. They're similar cleats - one is just easier to release from... Or something like that, anyway 

http://www.bikemannetwork.com/Merch...oduct_Code=PD4104&Category_Code=COMPPDMTNCXPD is $10 cheaper than airbomb.com. But the close up pictures of the Ti/Ti (on both of those sites) don't look the same as all the other pictures I've seen of the Ti/Ti. I wonder why that is...

- Jeremy -


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> They're SPD compatible. I think they come with a SH52 or SH51 compatible cleat. They're similar cleats - one is just easier to release from... Or something like that, anyway
> 
> http://www.bikemannetwork.com/Merch...oduct_Code=PD4104&Category_Code=COMPPDMTNCXPD is $10 cheaper than airbomb.com. But the close up pictures of the Ti/Ti (on both of those sites) don't look the same as all the other pictures I've seen of the Ti/Ti. I wonder why that is...
> 
> - Jeremy -


Thats totally attractive, pedals at that weight that are SPD compatible. I look forward to someone buying them so I can hear all the details...

I think they Yeti team are due to use them too, which will provide the pedals with good exposure.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

*I just rode my Ti/Ti's today for the first time...*

It was a super mucky, snowy, greasy hell ride. The Expedo's performed as well as any pedal in those conditions. My initial impression was that they were a hair more difficult to exit that 959's, but I have not touched the tension screw. I found "finding" the exact spot to enter a bit more vague than the 959's, but then again it was the first ride. They are quite light, nicely machined, and do stand out with the yellow ano. I would not hesitate to sell a pair to a customer. To answer RedMantra's Q, the front and rear portion of the cage is steel, and I think that that was thought out well. That is the portion of the pedal that one would hit a rock with, and (they) look to be replaceable. PS, I will post a followup after a few more normal condition rides...


----------



## - Jeremy - (Jan 13, 2004)

rideit said:


> It was a super mucky, snowy, greasy hell ride. The Expedo's performed as well as any pedal in those conditions. My initial impression was that they were a hair more difficult to exit that 959's, but I have not touched the tension screw. I found "finding" the exact spot to enter a bit more vague than the 959's, but then again it was the first ride. They are quite light, nicely machined, and do stand out with the yellow ano. I would not hesitate to sell a pair to a customer. To answer RedMantra's Q, the rear portion of the cage is steel, and I think that that was thought out well. That is the portion of the pedal that one would hit a rock with, and it looks to be replaceable.


Awesome! Thanks for the first review 

Did you happen to weigh them on a scale? Wonder how close they are to the claimed weight.

- Jeremy -


----------



## badwagon (Sep 17, 2008)

Bringing this thread back from the dead - has anyone had much experience with these? I'm looking for a reasonably priced alternative to Shimano pedals that are relatively light, but maintain SPD compatibility for my next project (all my other bikes have PD-M520's on them, and the spin cycles at my gym are SPD too). Any thoughts?


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

badwagon said:


> Bringing this thread back from the dead - has anyone had much experience with these? I'm looking for a reasonably priced alternative to Shimano pedals that are relatively light, but maintain SPD compatibility for my next project (all my other bikes have PD-M520's on them, and the spin cycles at my gym are SPD too). Any thoughts?


I have two seasons on the Ti/Ti with no special attention to them, they are going strong. Oh, and I have a set of the Mag/SL I think?

These pedals are sensitive to sandy cleats, but that is my only complaint.

JMH


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

badwagon said:


> Bringing this thread back from the dead - has anyone had much experience with these? I'm looking for a reasonably priced alternative to Shimano pedals that are relatively light, but maintain SPD compatibility for my next project (all my other bikes have PD-M520's on them, and the spin cycles at my gym are SPD too). Any thoughts?


I've got 2 pair of the chromo's (third season) and one pair of the Ti/Ti (2nd season). No problems to date with all three. One of the chromo's oozed a little grease out of the spindle/pedal area during the first few rides during the first season, but customer service told me that was okay as too much grease was probably packed in there during assembly.

Pictures of both models on my bikes...

Chromo:



Ti/Ti:


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

I had about 4 sets. Bushings wore out within a couple of rides. It's a known issue in the UK due to the riding conditions. I had them exchanged under warranty but i got bored and got shot of them.

Nice pedals but if they only used a replaceable bushing! Once it wears thats it - pedals are wrecked.


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

I have used the MF4 Cr for an year at training and MF4 Ti an year at racing.

The training pedals need a repacement (after hitting rocks, roots, etc) but the Ti are working really good (aprox 15 races + training before and after race)


----------

